# Citra or Amarillo Hop Rhizomes



## Biabman (18/9/15)

Does anyone one know where or how to get some citra or amarillo hop rhizomes in the Melbourne area?


----------



## manticle (18/9/15)

Not sure about citra but amarillo is a proprietary hop and growing is limited to a select few in the US (thus rhizome availability is next to zero). Citra might be the same story.


----------



## nosco (18/9/15)

http://hopunion.com/citra-brand-ycr-394-cv/


----------



## nosco (18/9/15)

Yep. It is.


----------



## Biabman (18/9/15)

Thanks brewers I'll contact hopunion.com and see if they can do anything for me


----------



## barls (18/9/15)

Good luck. Doubt it will happen


----------



## manticle (18/9/15)

But if they can, buy 10 and onsell for a huge profit.


----------



## roastinrich (19/9/15)

Ill take 5 each off you if you get some….. won't hold my breath though!


----------



## Phoney (19/9/15)

It would probably be easier to buy a plane ticket to WA / OR, hire a car and go scouting for a sneaky midnight dig'n'snip, followed by an international smuggling operation....

Than it would be to buy Amarillo or Citra rhizomes in OZ.


----------

